# Cod Liver Oil (human?) ok for dog



## Flatcoat owner

Hi,

My vet recently suggested using a spoonful of either olive or cod liver oil on my dog's food to stop him getting dry skin (happened recently because the we ran out of the food he has for breakfast but is taking ages to clear up). I bought some from cod liver oil from ASDA (for humans) and looking at the label it has high levels of vitamins (i.e. 150% RDA vitamin A; 200% RDA vitamin D per 5ml spoonful). 

My dog is just over 36kg but I'm just wondering if it is safe to give him human supliments and if so, how much should I give him? Also does anyone else use cod liver oil? 

Many Thanks


----------



## smokeybear

It is safer to give dogs Fish Body Oil as it has all the benefits of CLO but none of the downsides.

It is higher in Omega 3 and does not contain vitamins A and D which are fat soluble and if taken in excess are stored in the liver and cause the same issues as alcohol does, broadly speaking.

You can get FBO in the supermarkets in capsules.

As for Olive Oil well I think you would be better off giving Borage (Starflower) Oil or Evening Primrose Oil for the skin as these are very high in Omega 6

Note, EPO must never be given to dogs with seizures.

FBO is an important source of omega-3 essential fatty acids which are beneficial to the immune system, the nervous system, the heart, and help stop inflammation, such as in arthritis and allergies. They also support brain development especially of puppies.Omega-3 EFAs are hard to find even in a natural diet, and are highly perishable when exposed to heat, light or air, so they do not survive in commercial foods even if added. Omega-3 EFAs are found in fish body oil, not liver oil. 

Although Omega 3 EFAs are found in flaxseed/linseed, this form is not as well utilized by dogs and some dogs may be allergic/intolerant to flax. In addition the ALA in them has to be converted by the dog to DHA/EPA and many dogs cannot do this so it is an inefficient and expensive way of providing Omega 3s.
If you are purchasing FBO it is important that it is labeled with the source and the EPA/DHA content.

Because the Fish Body Oils deplete the body of Vitamin E, FBO should be given with Vitamin E (preferably natural v synthetic); most supplements include Vitamin E

Contra indications: FBO can thin the blood so should be stopped a few days before any elective surgery.


----------



## Malmum

Cod liver oil is cod liver oil, there is only one source. My vet said glucosamine/chondroitin etc was also the same for humans and dogs, just different dosage rates but any excess would be expelled in urine. I would think CLO is safe for dogs too if it's a preparation made for human consumption.

Personally I use Salmon oil, both for the dogs and myself.


----------



## boodlebear

Salmon oil is much better and is great for the skin and coat. As already mentioned its good to add vit E to help absorb the oil. Mine get both daily


----------



## smokeybear

Malmum said:


> Cod liver oil is cod liver oil, there is only one source. My vet said glucosamine/chondroitin etc was also the same for humans and dogs, just different dosage rates but any excess would be expelled in urine. I would think CLO is safe for dogs too if it's a preparation made for human consumption.
> 
> Personally I use Salmon oil, both for the dogs and myself.


Yes CLO is CLO but, unlike glucosamine and chondroitin, Vitamin C or Vitamin B, excess is NOT expelled in the urine as it is NOT water soluble.

If a dog is being fed a good commercial/homemade/raw diet it is will contain sufficient Vitamin A and D, thus giving a supplement which contains more means that you can risk the health of your dog.

the consequences of consuming too much of either or both can be severe.

Salmon Oil is Fish Body Oil from ONE particular source.

HTH


----------



## Flatcoat owner

Thanks.

Where would I buy cheap salmon oil? I know F4D do it but theirs is expensive

Thanks again


----------



## smokeybear

Take your pick from here.

Omega 3 | Healthspan Vitamins & Supplements

As you will see the FBO from here is of the highest quality and clearly states the DHA/EPA content.

Remember, if you give it, to add Vitamin E


----------



## [email protected]

Just be aware when you start buying salmon oil or any fish oil for that matter, that you are getting what you pay for. If you are looking for cheap salmon oil you will find some out there but the reason if will be a lot cheaper than others is that there will be vegetable oil mixed in with it. The cheaper the salmon oil, the more vegetable oil there is and minimal salmon oil if you get my drift. The Fish4Dogs Salmon Oil may be more expensive but its all salmon oil, no crap added so much better for your dogs skin and coat condition. I feed it to my dogs, a tablespoon a day. I buy the 3 ltr box and it lasts for ages. They've recently had an offer on it but this has finished now.

Cod Liver Oil is good, Salmon Oil is better, Anchovy Oil is better still but incredibly expensive.


----------



## Redice

I use Salmon Oil for my dogs too. Just squirt it onto their food, they love it.

Healthy Hounds alternative to Kronch salmon oil 500ml | eBay


----------

